# Identifying Elm Trees



## playindead (Mar 17, 2013)

I have hunted morels since I was a little kid but never followed tree identification. To make matters worse, I am partially color-blind. What tips would you fellow hunters share to help me know what to look for, especially early in the season...?


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

I too am terribly colorblind and I primarily have trouble seeing the blacks when they are tan in color. I compensate by staying low to the ground or looking out ahead about 20 ft attempting to see the profile of the mushroom. Another tip that helps me considerably is starting at the bottom of a hill and work my way up. It allows you to see the profile easier. Good luck.


----------



## hoosiermushrooms (Feb 26, 2013)

www.treebarkid.com


----------



## indiegrind (Jan 24, 2013)

Look for trees that have the bark "slipping" off the trunk. Pretty good chance of it being a elm. If you find a grove of trees with the bark "slipping", that would be a spot I would check regularly. Hopes this helps.


----------



## playindead (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks much for all the good pointers! Now, hopefully, this nasty snow we're about to get will really help make them poke up.


----------

